# Very hyper in car, lots of whining and barking



## Stolz (Jan 21, 2020)

My 4 yr old shepherd gets crazy hyper when he gets into the car. Lots of high pitched whining and barking until we get to the park. Any suggestions for better behavior???


----------



## AlexG. (Nov 19, 2019)

you just need to keep getting him in the car for rides. my pup did it CRAZY as well, but she finally got used to it and now enjoys rides!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Teach the "quiet" command.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my gal-dog used to do this. You can try taking your dog for short rides around the block and then going home. The idea is that your dog learns that not all rides go to the park.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

^Agreed!

Welcome to the forum Stolz!

When Josie was pup our breeder recommended to take her on car trips that do not necessarily have to end up in something exciting for her (like the trailhead). For example have her in the car (with someone) while you step out to go grab something from the store, car rides going to gas station and then go home etc. Josie was whiny in the car her first couple of months but now (15 months) she rides like a champ! Hope this helps, good luck with your boy!


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm working on this myself. My 3-year-old is SUPER whiny in the car. 

Crating helped. I have a work truck that I can put a big crate in the backseat, and she still whines but not nearly as badly, and she doesn't move around as much. I just can't fit the crate in the backseat of my little personal car. :-( And yeah, makes me not want to take her ANYWHERE, which is a huge bummer.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

banzai555 said:


> And yeah, makes me not want to take her ANYWHERE, which is a huge bummer.


This is hard.... and can be the start of a downward spiral. The less you do with your buddy the worse she gets and the worse she gets the less you will want to do with her.

In the past, I have found the cars are hard because I am always in a hurry when I get in and out of cars. With my current pup, I try to schedule enough time during trips that we can stop and wait on a quiet street until he settles down. We practice getting in and out of the car several times per trip. We make boring stops just to get out of the car and walk around it before getting back in and continue.

I also hand feed kibble to the pup when he is calming looking out the window taking in the world. Laying down and taking a nap in the car can earn him a treat jackpot.

Sure it is time-consuming, but it is important to me that my pups can go with me wherever I go.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

My dog was the same up until he was 5-6 months-ish. He needed SKIN-CONTACT with me all the time and could not stand being on the back seat. When on the red light I like to pet him with my other hand and he will quiet down right away. He was REALLY loud; crying, barking, whining. And I was literally there like a foot away. Anyways. I ignored him most of the time and just busted my car stereo. Then he grew out of it. He's the best now in the car, he either sleeps or have his head hanging from the window. So basically, tell him the Quiet command and then just ignore him.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Depending on your dog, this may work. If you have the time, grab a good book and some coffee, dog in the back, you behind the wheel, and enjoy your book and coffee. It will introduce the concept of relaxing in the car.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Yep, a good book and a cuppa slows things down nicely.

I also make it a point to wait about 30 seconds between getting out of the car and letting Ole Out. I make sure his long lead is coiled neatly in my hand and his treat pouch is full. Then I look around to check out if there are any people or animals in the area. A quick sit followed by a treat and off we go.


----------

